# 42 ttc no 2 for nearly 2 years- what to do?



## Vals (Jan 15, 2011)

First ever post.
Conceived ds naturally within 3 months of coming of pill. He's nearly 3.
Been trying to conceive no 2 for nearly 2 years- nothing. Nearly 43...

Cycles much more irregular now.
Taking dhea and herbs.
Amh of under 1 and Antral follicle count of 3, fsh 2!
Not sure I'm ovulating.
All else seems ok.

Trying to decide what next- IUI, nat IVF and donor egg been suggested.
Or should we give up?
Any suggestions, ideas?


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi

I have no words of wisdom am afraid but didn't want to read and run - I am in a similar position DD is nearly 3 (conceived after 6 long years, 6 clomid cycles and 4 failed IVF cycles she was a bit of a natural shock) but a 2nd miracle at ripe old age of 40 is not forthcoming!


----------



## theory (Jun 21, 2010)

I was in a situation similar to yours at 42...tried clomid, then IVF with my own eggs and no luck. At 43, with low AMH, consultants at two clinics gave us a 5% chance at best with my own eggs and recommded the donor route or adoption. It was tough to hear.  In hindsight, I wished I'd started IVF with my own eggs a bit sooner. But even then, I tend to doubt it would have worked.... tough. Best of luck to you in deciding...


----------



## Vals (Jan 15, 2011)

It is tough to hear what you don't want to hear....
I am tempted to try IUI and or nat IVF not that I think they are likely to work but to know that I gave eveything a try and hopefully minimise any regrets.
I'm sorry I didn't go and pay for baseline tests earlier, took ages on nhs and no one that interested.  Doc in Uclh told me I should be grateful with my one child- she only had one! I was there for pastoral care. I never got any conclusive diagnosis or advice. 
In fact my own gp suggested I had pcos based it now seems only on the fact that my bmi is higher than ideal.  She didn't even send me for a scan! This sent me down a whole new line of investigation- that was Wrong!  
Looking back I didn't want to go for the tests as I was afraid of the results so I still had hope!  
It really is amazing how quickly your fertility can drop.
Good luck with the de - something to consider after I talk to the clinic next week.


----------



## Vals (Jan 15, 2011)

Up date

Went back to the clinic for flow up consultation after fertility mot.
Told that they wouldn't consider me for natural IVF as there was a 1% chance of it working ie it won't. 
I'm not surprised given my results.
It is remarkable how quickly your fertility can decline!
I wish I'd had done the mot earlier although we wouldn't have had any money to do anything at the time.
So we will continue to try naturally and will think about donor egg.
I also want to look into adoption however it appears to be complicated by the fact that I already have a son!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm going to do my first ivf, and I'm a year older than you.  My amh is less than one and my antral count is 4-5.  I feel really positive about it (but I would, since I haven't done it yet). My consultant said my chances were about 10% overthe average.  siad they'd transfer with two embryos, but not with one, so I'm hoping I will get at least two. We'll see.  If you look at the stats, which are only averages though, it's not too bad for 42.  If you're going to try, try now because it dips quite sharply when you get to 43.  Apart from that I advise you to have all relevant testing done. I was told my problems were all due to my age but I felt there was something else behind it.  I did some testing off my back and discovered I had a blocked tube. I've been pregnant 3 times in 3years, but maybe I would have had six chances if both tubes had been working...  Good luck, a bfp is definitely possible.


----------



## MauritianMum (Feb 15, 2011)

I would say go for an ivf cycle. If you can do it at the Lister, that is probably your best shot as they will treat you when most other clinics won't. 
I'm 40 and have high FSH, Low AMH. I'm actually doing SP in Mauritius (where I live) and have had maximum doses of Gonal-F. Got 5/6 follies, 4 eggs and 2 fertilised with ICSI yesterday. Going in for transfer tomorrow, if cell division happens ok tonight. Not a great chance (don't know what quality the embryos are yet) but there is still a chance - only need 1 to work....
If you don't try it, you'll never know. 
Good luck


----------

